# Want to buy a used model 3



## SteveRR (Jan 9, 2020)

I’d like to buy a used model 3. Cash buyer, no hassle, I’ll pay more than a dealer would pay. Send me a message. Located in north texas, will travel anywhere for the right car.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Do you have any specifics that would help narrow this down. Color, RWD vs AWD, FSD requirement?


----------



## SteveRR (Jan 9, 2020)

Ideal would be a black car, RWD. FSD would be great but not a must-have. I’m not terribly picky.

The only thing I wouldn’t buy is a car with white seats.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Have you looked at EVCPO?


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

SteveRR said:


> I'd like to buy a used model 3. Cash buyer, no hassle, I'll pay more than a dealer would pay. Send me a message. Located in north texas, will travel anywhere for the right car.


How about a 2018 LR RWD with FSD option already purchased. It is silver, but since that isn't at option anymore it is more rare. 16,200 miles to-date.


----------



## SteveRR (Jan 9, 2020)

Possibly...mind posting or sending me your price?


----------



## Arash Habibzadeh (Apr 5, 2016)

would you be interested in pearl white model 3 2018 with EAP and full of mods?
Here are some pics..

Click Here


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thread locked due to inactivity of OP. OP, if you want this unlocked please DM a moderator.


----------

